# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  معادله کامل یک خط

## saed2006

زاویه یک خط و مختصات نقطه ای بر ان را داریم /می خواهیم معدله خط را بدست اوریم
زاویه به درجه است و هر مقداری میتواند باشد. فرمول معادله خط :y-y1=m(x-x1)
m=tan(زاویه خط)
اگر زاویه 90 یا 270 شود شیب چطور محاسبه میشود؟

----------


## Salar Ashgi

سلام ، همانطور كه گفتيد ، معادله خط بشكل زير است :

y-y1=tan(a)(x-x1)

شيب خط = m = tan

همانطور كه ميدونيد  تابع  Tan  براي مضارب فرد Pi/2  تعريف نشده !!!

بعد از اين توضيحات ، مي رسيم به اصل موضوع !!! حال اگه زاويه خط با جهت مثبت محور x

ها ، 90 يا 270 يا .. غيره باشد ، خيلي ساده ، طبق فرمول :

tan(a) = (y-y1)/(x-x1)

طرف اول تساوي بي نهايت است ، طرف دوم هم بايد بي نهايت شود و يك كسر وقتي 

بينهايت ميشود ، كه صورتش عدد و مخرجش صفر باشد  ==>  x-x1= 0  ==> 

معادله خط :   X=X1  (معادله خطوط عمود بر محور x ها)

=======================================

موفق و  پيروز باشيد !!!!

----------


## aftab2

سلام دوستان میشه روش بدست اوردن شیب یک نقطه و 2 نقطه را برای من شرح بدید ؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

برای محاسبه ی شیب حتما لااقل باید دو نقطه داشته باشید.

m= DeltaY / DeltaX

----------

